# [ot] Connessione per piccolo server +o- amatoriale in italia

## orzetto

Ciao a tutti!

L'associazione di volontariato Amici del Lago di Arona ha in mente di lanciare un sito proprio con forum e altre amenità per fare da collante per le varie associazioni di volontariato nella zona.

Visto che per un forum spesso servono gli script cgi-bin, e che questi sono regolarmente disattivati sugli spazi web che vengono dati aggratis dai provider, ho proposto di valutare la possibiltà di recuperare un catorcetto da 4 soldi, metterci su Linux (e ho idea che se è un catorcio sarà la mia prima installazione da stage3  :Very Happy: ), collegarlo a internet e usarlo in proprio. Potrebbe essere la macchina personale di qualcuno del gruppo (ho già in mente qualcuno che può essere "linuxizzato").

Io personalmente non posso perché ogni tanto devo usare Windows (programmi tipo Hysys non si trovano facilmente per Linux, e comunque non abbiamo la licenza), e poi la mia macchina al lavoro non è esattamente opportuno utilizzarla per altri scopi (anche se sono sicuro non mi farebbero storie, ma comunque l'IP qui non è totalmente fisso e ogni tanto cambia). Inoltre il mio computer di casa è talmente firewallato che non riesco nemmeno a collegarmici con ssh (non ha un IP suo, ma un'altra macchina fa da gateway, suppongo).

E allora volevo chiedere: se qualcuno, nella zona di Arona (Lago Maggiore - prov. Novara), vuole un abbonamento (ADSL?) di velocità utilizzabile per un server che avrà al massimo un centinaio di visitatori al giorno, con IP statico, a chi deve rivolgersi e quanto deve spendere?

Credete ne valga la pena, o tanto vale noleggiare lo spazio da qualche parte? Io ho sentito prezzi folli (tipo sul migliaio per un pugno di decine di megabyte), tenete presente che gli script cgi-bin devono esserci perché la presenza di un forum di discussione interno è condizione necessaria per avere i finanziamenti dalla provincia...

Ciao a tutti,

-Federico

----------

## Ginko

Credo che una soluzione di web hosting tipo questa sia piu' economica e piu' affidabile di un sistema ADSL casalingo.

Saluti

--Gianluca

----------

## cerri

E' un pochino offtopic... aggiungi [OT] o similare al titolo  :Smile: [/quote]

----------

## orzetto

Grazie per il link, a quanto pare è il mio contatto in Italia che non sa molto di provider  :Smile: 

A dir la verità volevo usare tutto questo come scusa per imparare a mettere su un piccolo server  :Wink: 

Ciao

-Federico

----------

## cerri

 *orzetto wrote:*   

> A dir la verità volevo usare tutto questo come scusa per imparare a mettere su un piccolo server 

 

Ogni scusa e' buona  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

Vai di serverino personale, non avere dubbi. Una buona connessione (anche non trascendentale se non offri servizi particolari o eccessivamente pesanti in termini di banda), un pc modesto (sempre e cmq dimensionato correttamente in base ai servizi offerti) e sei a posto.

Fidati, impari di più così che studiandoti mille libri... ehm, forse facciamo uno solo (i libri sono fonte infinita di conoscenza  :Smile:  )

----------

## IgaRyu

www.gentoo-italia.org e costuita prorpio con questa filosofia... ho una adls 128/640 ed il tutto su un pc a casa come adsl ho scelto quella di www.xlporer.it

Qualcuno si domandera' perche usare un provider siciliano se sto a verona... semplice: azienda piccola poco traffico per cui banda sempre al massimo e da marzo che e' su ho avuto un solo reset di rete di circa 4 minuti.

Per maggiori informazioni mandami pure email a joe at joe dot vr dot it

Joe

----------

